# In the case of med admissions



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

I did my high school from Pakistan, scored less than 660. Then I moved to states
did fair in undergraduate got a BSC from a university. Can I apply to a Pakistani school based on my American bachelors degree, not my high school diploma from Pakistan?

Your help is really appreciated, and yes I've red all the admissions requirement into Pak schools from medstudentz detail thread.http://medstudentz.com/pakistan-med...stan-medical-schools-colleges-read-first.html 
This thread has all the info but not answering my question.

Can I only get IBCC conversions for my BSC from USA and apply on the BSC bases not high school or FSC bases.

Thanks.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi DrPlasma,

Unfortunately at this time IBCC does not allow you to apply based off of the grades you received in college, only the grades that you got in high school or its equivalent.

You are welcome however to write to the IBCC and see if they can offer you any further advice.


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

The IBCC does take college grades in certain cases. I have a simple high school diploma that I got a simple one day exam.I had an associates degree with major science subjects so they took that and converted that into an Fsc...i hope it works out for u too..best of luk.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

*IBBC Conversion for college graduates.*



ramzan.nadia said:


> The IBCC does take college grades in certain cases. I have a simple high school diploma that I got a simple one day exam.I had an associates degree with major science subjects so they took that and converted that into an Fsc...i hope it works out for u too..best of luk.



So did you send your High school diploma alone and then later they asked for your associate degree?

Do IBCC have any extra section in their forms for people who have more then a high school degree. 

I'm taking this IBCC conversion very seriously, as I red that a student will not be able to graduate from a medical school in Pakistan, if IBCC score is not 660 or higher. Although some schools in Pakistan will still take you even if you don't have IBCC conversion I think thats a big no no as you don't want to waste your time and money, if at the end you don't actually graduate. 

Appreciate your help guys.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

No, IBCC is only meant for high school and secondary schools and A/O levels, it has nothing to do with trying to convert your college or university scores.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

MastahRiz said:


> No, IBCC is only meant for high school and secondary schools and A/O levels, it has nothing to do with trying to convert your college or university scores.


Appreciate your reply.


----------



## Fatima (Dec 26, 2007)

if u go to uni.....but u also take night school and take a grade 12 course you never took in high school.....could the grade of this course be used towards pak med skewl evalution


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

If you didn't take the course in high school and it is required for medical admission then they will count the university course.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

In my case there is no hope to get into a Pakistani medical school according to this IBCC rule. 

I got decent grades in University and that seems like useless, since I ruined my past(highschool). 

Well any way folks good luck to everyone. 

Sincerely, 

Plasma.


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

DrPlasma said:


> In my case there is no hope to get into a Pakistani medical school according to this IBCC rule.
> 
> I got decent grades in University and that seems like useless, since I ruined my past(highschool).
> 
> ...


You should go to BCC in person and see wht happens..Dont give up that fast man.it mite just work out. Take care.


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> If you didn't take the course in high school and it is required for medical admission then they will count the university course.


Yes thats exactly wht happens #yes


----------



## ramzan.nadia (Jan 22, 2008)

DrPlasma said:


> So did you send your High school diploma alone and then later they asked for your associate degree?
> 
> Do IBCC have any extra section in their forms for people who have more then a high school degree.
> 
> ...


I went there in person like a thousand times man dont even ask !! They give u a hard time but if u keep bugging them they mite work out something for you. :happy:


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

ramzan.nadia said:


> I went there in person like a thousand times man dont even ask !! They give u a hard time but if u keep bugging them they mite work out something for you. :happy:


Well thanks very much Ramzan, 

I'll look into this matter in detail. 

Keep up the good work people.

It's kinda cool to have a good community, like what we got here at www.medstudentz.com

Sincerely, 

DrPlasma.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Glad to have you with us DrPlasma


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

So do we have to take all the educational degrees in person or they(IBCC)only except mail in documents.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

It's better to take things in person to the IBCC office if possible as it reduces the risk of it being misplaced or ignored. However, make sure to give official (sealed) copies of transcripts and you should expect them to take some time to verify that they are legit.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> It's better to take things in person to the IBCC office if possible as it reduces the risk of it being misplaced or ignored. However, make sure to give official (sealed) copies of transcripts and you should expect them to take some time to verify that they are legit.



Appreciate it. 

Sincerely,

DrPlasma.


----------



## DrPlasma (Jan 11, 2008)

MedGrunt said:


> It's better to take things in person to the IBCC office if possible as it reduces the risk of it being misplaced or ignored. However, make sure to give official (sealed) copies of transcripts and you should expect them to take some time to verify that they are legit.



How long is the expiration date of this IBCC conversion certificate? If I want to apply to medical school in 1 or 2 years, will the IBCC conversion certificate will expire and I've to get a latest conversion certificate again? 

Appreciate your reply. 

Sincerely,

DrPlasma.


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

The IBCC equivalence certificate doesn't expire, as it's based solely off of your scores. If you have already met the IBCC requirements you can get your certificate made and then apply at a later date.


----------

